

Code sharing sites being used to share emails and passwords - mgcreed
http://thenextweb.com/2009/10/05/guess-code-sharing-web-services-share-emails-passwords-year/

======
ScottWhigham
ZOMG shut down pastebin now! People are using them copy/paste things that are
not actualy code. Tsk-tsk.

